# BEWARE of JACKMELS! Don't do business with him!



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey everyone, I wanted to post an official thread letting everyone on the forum now and in the future know something very important.
Beware of doing business with user Jackmels. That means buying any thing from him like parts or machine's.
He will only take cash thru the mail which is against postal policy and a huge risk and I had several issues with him.
The worst was I asked him for a pair of Ariens 10000 series skid shoes. I said they don't have to be perfect as long as they have meat on them, well he charged me $30 dollars and sent me a worthless burnt out pair.
I was polite about it and said these skids are far too worn to use and I don't know anyone that can weld extra material to these to make them work, at the time. He did nothing about it.
Now 6 months later I have once again contacted him, saying whats going on with these skid shoes, I cant use them, I cant even re-sell them, nobody will buy them they are too worn out.
Well.... he has chosen to refuse to take these worthless shoes back, he took advantage of me and he is a crook. 
I am warning everyone on here to beware of doing business with Jackmels.
Here is a photo of the skid shoes he sent me and charged me 30 dollars for. I got ripped off by him. Don't let it happen to you!
He also sent me a chute turning worm gear that turns the wrong way and wont work. So I had to cut and drill a hole in mine even though I paid him for one pre-cut and pre-drilled to avoid that. But I had to do it anyway. I went thru 6 drill bits. Jacks response to that was, tough luck, breaking drill bits is part of the fun! If he had sent me the right part I would not have had to drill and break 6 drill bits! Crook!
-Jack take these terrible skids back and return my money!
All Jack had to do was take these back and return my money. He refused so be very careful, he will take advantage of you just like he did to me!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow sorry to hear about your bad experience. These parts are from the 30 years plus machines and won't be mint so I always try to see before I buy anything used. I've dealt with Jack only in person and have always been extremely satisfied with our dealings. Once again Im sorry to hear and hopefully any issues gets resolved.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, I had dealt with him once and had no issues at all but anyhow I do have an idea that may help you, I had the double sided skid shoes but instead of flipping them I drilled a hole for a bolt and put ball bearings on the skids so the bearing was just below the skid surface, I DID have to cut part of the worn part for the bearing to go through, Found pics, I did paint them however to make them look better.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jack is a straight up Dude.....he goes out of his way to help forum members...is helpful with repair advice ( I call him often about Ariens etc....)...I've bought a lot of stuff from him and it's never been misrepresented. If there is a problem.....I think it is with you "Fearless"....I've seen some posts on tractor forums where you were rude and disrespectful of people that were going out of there way to be helpful..I swore when I read them that I would never post a solution to any problem you were having. Jack has been helping people on this forum for a while...do you think that trashing him will change anyone's opinion of him???? Oh.....BTW...why did it take you a year to complain about the skids?????/ Do you really think he would return your money after a year has passed????


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

one of the moderators needs to delete this thread


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

FearlessFront said:


> I don't know anyone that can weld extra material to these to make them work


Send those skid shoes to me. I can make them "like new" again or re-infroce them at no cost but mailing (you can PM me for details) and hopefully everyone will be happy.
I dealt with Jack one time and had a positive experience. 
I needed help with info a few times and he did help me with it.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Caveat emptor ... "Let the buyer beware". Everyone in the world owns a cell phone with a camera. Ask for pictures before you buy so you know exactly what your purchasing. No excuse for buying anything sight unseen these days.


Big time respect to YSHSfan. Way to go brother!!! :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

43128 said:


> one of the moderators needs to delete this thread


agree. there are two sides to every story. jackmels has helped me also with some good advice.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I've already posted my endorsement of Jackmels, and I'll buy more parts from him. I sense the issue here is with the OP. Time to move-on and grow-up.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread temporarily locked while moderators discuss what to do with it, if anything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> one of the moderators needs to delete this thread


That was the immediate feeling but it's a transaction between two members and doesn't have anything to do with us at SBF. It's a learning experience as a warning to others to know what you're buying before you let go of your money no matter who you are buying from.

This is the OP's experience, his opinion of value and his feelings on how he was treated. Then there is everyone else being positive about their experiences with "Jack". If someone feels wronged they should be able to express themselves as long as it's in a respectful way. If you disagree you should also be able to express your thoughts on the matter as long as it's respectful. We don't want this to turn ugly. 


YSHSfan, thanks for the offer to help him out. :angel:

.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

To the Members of the Forum:
You Only Know Half the Story, Just as the Media Spins a Story it to Fit Their Narrative. You know Not of the Endless PMs, and Threats Sent to Me by the OP. Meaning No Disrespect to Him, If He had Even a Hint of How to Negotiate, and asked "What can you do here to fix this?", Instead of Making Demands and Threats,. I would have Gladly Sent Another Pair, EVEN AFTER the 6 Months Plus After the Sale it Took Him to Issue a Complaint. If the OP could Somehow Find a Way to Channel All this Energy into Creative Endeavors, Who Knows What Heights He Could Achieve? Best to All in Their Snowblower Quests, 
Jackmels


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

To all: Moderators discussed this thread behind the scenes.
We decided to leave the thread up, not delete it outright, so that FearlessFront could air his complaint. Other forum members then had a chance to also comment before it was locked.

We asked Jack if he would like to reply, which he did, we then locked the thread again.

Both sides have now had their say, the thread will remain locked, but not deleted, which we believe is fair to both sides.

Any further new posts on this topic will be deleted, which was also agreed upon by the moderator staff.

thank you,
your moderator team.


----------

